# can you treat mastitis without antibiotics?



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

I have had repeated problems with mastitis and plugged ducts with all three of my children, it seems anytime that anything slightly interupts our feedings I end up with a plugged duct and if that happens at night I definately have mastitis by morning








My son is sick right now and pretty much cried all night and really didn't nurse much because of a plugged nose. now this morning I have mastitis, fever, chills, weakness, intense pain in the breast, I need some advice I can't keep taking antibiotics every month, is there any supplements I can take or anything I can do to get rid of this infection? please help

crystal


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

absolutely!
i have kicked mastitis with this regimen-
2 cloves of raw garlic, 4x a day
echinacea and oregon grape root tinctures, 4x a day

i've got a squirmy baby on my lap, let me know if you need more detail.


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

oregon grape root tincture, is it combined with the echinacea? or is it on its own?. Maybe if you know the manufaturer of the tincture incase my hfs doesn't have it in stock I can order it. I am taking a whole whack of echinacea, and vit c I guess I will start swallowing garlic cloves







HOw long do you think I should do this for? Until I feel better or for a set number of days?
thanks alot
crystal


----------



## clovergirl (Dec 1, 2001)

the oregon grape root i take is a single tincture. the brand i use is Kerry's Herbals (which by the way is a great place to buy tinctures, good quality and awesome prices http://www.kerrysherbals.com ), but you probably won't find that in your HFS, its a web based store. i know for a fact though that Herb Pharm and Gaia make an OGR tincture, they are both pretty big companies, you HFS should have one of those.
i usually keep taking all of it until i the day *after* i feel 100% better, make sense? i hope you feel better soon!


----------



## crysmomofthree (Mar 18, 2004)

thanks a lot for the advice


----------



## NaturalMom (Jul 21, 2002)

I second the garlic cloves! I did the same thing: 2-3 cloves a day. I chopped them up into a few pieces, then swallowed them with a spoon. I smelled like garlic from a mile away







But I really believe in this regimen.

Good luck,
Maria


----------



## AvalonDaughter (Mar 24, 2002)

I have (knock on wood) not had it since my first two episodes. I was told to take one capsule of lecitin (spelling) twice a day. That is suppose to keep it at bay. I have done this every since and so so so far. No reoccurrence. Good luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LaffNowCryLater (May 2, 2003)

I have had it twice. I took antibiotics the first time b/c it was an infected & cracked nipple that caused it.
The second time was caused by a clogged duct, which I did NOT take anticiotics....just nursed, pumped, massaged, etc. That's it I didn't even take natural remedies. Maybe I was just lucky.


----------



## Kiyomi (Apr 11, 2003)

I knocked out my two cases of mastitis (102 degree temp and all) with:

Grapefruit seed extract, 3 pills, 3 times a day
Vitamin C, 1 gram, 3 times a day
Echinacea, 2 dropperfuls, three times a day
Lots of water
Very warm compresses on infected breast
LOTS of nursing on that side...nurse, nurse, nurse!
As much sleep as I could manage...which was not a lot but I tried to stay in bed as much as possible
Mastitis is really awful...I'm sending you the healthiest vibes possible!


----------

